
How Ajit Pai’s Plan Threatens Small-Town America - cdransf
https://backchannel.com/how-ajit-pais-plan-threatens-small-town-america-c63fbd535160?source=rss----d16afa0ae7c---4
======
I_am_neo
A free and open internet, threatens only those who do not support free and
open speech.

I cannot conceive of any other tiered relationship between international
interests and the sovereign interests of citizens

We placed these rules upon our infrastructure, not as a limit to power, but as
a safeguard to freedom

Down with the bloody big head!

